# Sportful Grupetto Wind Stopper



## Troy G (Sep 30, 2013)

Is there a Castelli equivalent or something very close function wise to the Sportful piece mentioned in the title? 

I own a Castelli Espresso Due and the piece in the title. Looking for something that is a go between the two. I am looking at the Mortirolo 3 or the Gore Xenon 2 Soft Shell.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I have the Gore Xenon 2.0 SO and from the description of the Sportful, looks comparable. It's one of my favorite Jersey/Jackets. Has some nice zipper vents on the sleeves and chest. The material is very comfortable, has enough stretch to it that it can give a nice race fit if purchased (and the right build of course) in the right size or with a layer for colder riding. Does a great job blocking the wind.


----------



## Maglore (Dec 24, 2012)

I've got a Gruppetto jacket and a Mortirolo. The Mortirolo is a fair bit warmer and good for anything under 5 degrees celsius. The Gruppetto is for slightly warmer temps.


----------



## Troy G (Sep 30, 2013)

Maglore, thanks for the response. Sounds like the Mortirolo is what I am after.


----------

